# Accès distant NAS Synology



## mendelius (26 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Je synchronise via "Cloud Station drive" vers un NAS Synology distant, chez un ami. Cet ami a configuré une zone "commune" où l'on stocke des vidéo et es zones persos pour les sauvegardes. Avec mon compte j'ai :
- accès au NAS via Cloud Station Drive : la synchro se fait bien dans le répertoire "home", qui m'est perso
- accès via l'interface web aux zones communes
- en revanche je n'ai pas accès au répertoire "home", sur lequel se trouvent mes sauvegardes
- même problème sur l'application DS File (iPhone) : accès aux zones communes mais pas aux zones persos
- ce problème semble spécifique des mac : le compte de ma copine (mac) a le même problème, et les comptes d'autres personnes
- le problème se produit hors de chez moi (a priori indépendant de mon FAI), mais je n'ai pas pu essayer sur PC

Pour résumer, j'ai accès en écriture à la zone perso pour la synchro mais pas d'autres accès... Une histoire de fous...

Je suis sur OS X 10.11.2, mais le problème datait d'avant. File Vault pas activé (peut-être rien à voir...). Dans le doute j'ai réparé les permissions, ça ne change rien. 

Je copie-colle ci-dessous la question que mon ami a posté sur un forum qui administre le NAS de son côté. Je tente ma chance du côté des pros du mac...

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci et bonne journée,
Mendelius


_Bonjour,
Administrateur de mon NAS, j'ai donné la possibilité à des amis de réaliser leurs sauvegardes dessus grâce à Cloudstation.
Leur synchro s'effectue bien mais ils ne peuvent accéder à leur dossier "home" incluant les fichiers sauvegardés grâce à Cloudstation.
Quand ils cliquent sur leur dossier "Home" via FileStation (ou via DS File depuis leur Iphone), le message suivant s'affiche « désolé, ce compte utilisateur ne dispose pas des droits nécessaires pour accomplir cette action ».
Ils ont pourtant bien accès aux autres dossiers, par exemple à mon dossier "vidéos" que l'on partage.
Je précise (sans savoir s'il y a une incidence) que j'utilise un PC et qu'ils sont sur MAC.
J'imagine que j'ai oublié de leur autoriser un droit d'accès mais je n'ai pas trouvé lequel. Si quelqu'un aurait une idée.
Merci d'avance._


----------



## ph81000 (4 Février 2016)

mendelius a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je synchronise via "Cloud Station drive" vers un NAS Synology distant, chez un ami. Cet ami a configuré une zone "commune" où l'on stocke des vidéo et es zones persos pour les sauvegardes. Avec mon compte j'ai :
> - accès au NAS via Cloud Station Drive : la synchro se fait bien dans le répertoire "home", qui m'est perso
> ...



Bonjour,

 Ce n'est pas un problème de PC ou de Mac ;-) Mais un bien soucis de réglages.
 Vérifies les permissions des utilisateurs onglet _Permissions_ et onglet _Applications_ depuis le *Panneau de Configuration*/_Utilisateurs_.

Bonne recherche


----------



## mendelius (13 Février 2016)

ph81000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce n'est pas un problème de PC ou de Mac ;-) Mais un bien soucis de réglages.
> Vérifies les permissions des utilisateurs onglet _Permissions_ et onglet _Applications_ depuis le *Panneau de Configuration*/_Utilisateurs_.
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Oui je reconnais que c'était assez bizarre.

Mon camarade a effectivement fini par trouver la solution, et c'était comme on pouvait s'imaginer une histoire de permission. Quant à savoir pourquoi il ne faisait pas la même chose pour les utilisateurs mac et PC... Depuis qu'il traite tout le monde pareil tout roule!

Bonne journée,
M


----------

